# What food oils could be used to lube your cube?



## That70sShowDude (Dec 20, 2008)

canola, olive, ... 

im gettin my first diy w/ CRC lube i guess on xmas, but i wanted to try this stuff with my piece of crap store bought cube


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 20, 2008)

Dont do it.

The oil seems to permeate into the plastic itself, and changes the way the plastic feels for a longgggg time.

I used to use Canola, and olive, as well as Soy, all before silicone.

Canola worked best for me.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 20, 2008)

i tryed out the canola and holy **** its nice, the outside is a little oily, but ive gotten my 2 best times within like 5min of using it, crazy ... should i lube it with canola again, how long is it good for ........... how often should i put this canola in it

by the way, im still gonna use that CRC for the diy im gettin


----------



## Ellis (Dec 20, 2008)

That70sShowDude said:


> how often should i put this canola in it



Never. You should have just waited the 5 days.


----------



## mrbiggs (Dec 20, 2008)

1. Take the food oil of your choice

2. Sell it to a friend and use the money to buy silicone, then lube your cube with it.


----------



## fiveseven (Dec 21, 2008)

I was thinking of doing this to my rubiks storebought, but i was weary of the organic oil going rancid. I think for that reason, it would be best to wash it off and re-apply any vegetable oil every week or two.

(i actually lubricated a computer video card's fan with olive oil, gfx ti4200!, good times)

Semi-related - i was hunting in the shed and found an old bottle of "Lithium grease" which i tried on my rubiks. It works wonders! is smoother to turn and locks up/ gets stuck less often. (i had a synthetic oil on it before that)


----------



## brunson (Dec 22, 2008)

My biggest concern with food oils would be that they tend to be unsaturated and may become rancid over time. No one wants a stinky cube, it'll make your hands stinky and that's not sexy.

Edit: Just read the second part of the post above. I've had several people who nothing about cubes but much about machinery recommend lithium grease. I've been a bit hesitant to try it, but if you report decent results I'll have to give it a try sometime.


----------



## Odin (Dec 22, 2008)

Ya, and cubing in general is _totally_ sexy


----------

